# Check the Bolts - On the Bow that is



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Last week had a shot at a doe that was about 15 yards away - I'm using a crossbow - aimed to get a double lung pass through - it was getting dark so I went up the house for awhile - then went back down the woods to look for the deer - well I found the arrow right in line with my shot - it had a little white hair and very little fat on the tip of the arrow - that's all - no blood - other than the tip the bolt was clean - I looked around that night and the next morning - nothing - 

Then last night got another shot at a doe what was real close - same thing happened - found the arrow which had some hair on the tip and along the shaft - one of the vans was damaged - it must have went through but didn't hit any vital organs because there was no blood on the arrow or anywhere else -- looked around last night and again this morning - nothing 

I have a target set up in the back yard and I undo my crossbow by firing a field tip at the target - I did that this morning after hunting for a couple hours -the arrow didn't hit anywhere close to where I was aiming - tried a couple more times with no better results - I figure that something is wrong with my bow - sure enough - when I checked I found some of the bolts on the bow were loose - I guess that caused the bow to shoot inaccurately - and the reason why I didn't get those deer - after I tightened the bolts I was hitting the bulls eye again - the point I would like to make is - check your crossbow and make sure all the bolts holding the thing together are tight 

Hoping the deer that I hit will survive -


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

same thing for scope mounts and bases , my neighbor has had the same 308 20 years every year he pulls it out shoots a nice 3 shot group a week or two before deer season then wipes it down cases it up and packs for hunting 

this year , he was off , a bunch off after a box and a half of shells trying to get on target he decided to quit take it home and pull it down and check all the screws buy some more shells and try again 

I had this problem this year with a cheap scope that was given to my son but it wasn't bolts it was the scope I took it off and borrowed one of my good scopes to put on it


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

That's one nice thing about a crossbow. You have to shoot it to unload it. It is a good way to tell if things are OK with the bow or not. If I hunt mornings and nothing has come by I try to unload on a squirrel to at least add that to the freezer. I have also found that if you shoot a deer in the head with a bolt that it tears all the vanes off the bolts.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mallow said:


> That's one nice thing about a crossbow. You have to shoot it to unload it. It is a good way to tell if things are OK with the bow or not. If I hunt mornings and nothing has come by I try to unload on a squirrel to at least add that to the freezer. I have also found that if you shoot a deer in the head with a bolt that it tears all the vanes off the bolts.


 
My Son has a Barnett and he some how uncocks it without firing.

Not always true on shooting Deer in the Head.




I like Gold Tip Bolts and Spitfire Mechanicals.

big rockpile


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks similar to mine. I have a video of the shot but to graphic for here  I have a DVR hooked up to the scope on my crossbow so I can record things. I use a Strykezone 380 and I haven't found an easy way to unload it other than shooting it. I also use the Spitfires and they work really well that is for sure and fly very close to a field tip.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you have a bludgeon bolt that you use when unloading , it would save on broad heads and lost bolts 

also good for knocking that squirrel out


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is a buck that one of my game cameras got a glimpse of a few years ago. 

Note the gash on its rib cage. I am pretty sure that it was from an arrow.












I never did see him again...

Trellis

ETA: I always check all of the screws and bolts on my bow before shooting it, every time I shoot it.


----------

